
Original Star Wars Battlefront gets multiplayer again, 16 years after release - JamesMcd
https://gamenationworld.com/gaming/star-wars-battlefront-multiplayer-again
======
1MachineElf
I got excited because my initial thought was of Galactic Battlegrounds, but
then I re-read the headline. Battlefront was nice, but Galactic Battlegrounds
was special.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Now if only they would patch in multiplayer into Galactic Conquest mode within
BF2 classic so that it would be at least on feature parity with the console
ports.

------
glouwbug
Battlefront 1 was an amazing game released by an amazingly talented game
studio way ahead of its time.

------
_bxg1
Does this apply to (the original) BF2 as well?

